# سلسله سؤال x صوره



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*طقت فكره في دماغي
مش عارف هتعجبكم ولا لأ
كل يوم هنزل صوره فيها سؤال
واستني ردودك وارائكم 
لو عجبتكم الفكره هكمل الصور
ويارب تعجبكم ومستني ردودكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اول سؤال x صوره النهرده هي





​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للأفكار الجميله جداا


أصعب أحساس ..


الغربه لما كنت فى العراق .. رغم أننى لم أشعر معهم بالغربه ناس طيبين جدا

ألا أننى كنت دائم الحنين لأسرتى وأصدقائى وبشده كبيره جدااا  ​​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الفـــــــشل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

كتيييييير جداااا

اهمهم الظلم

حلوة الفكرة يا مايكل

منتظررررين الباقى​


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن الظلم او الاهمال 
فكرة جميلة يا مايكل*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاحساس بالظلم
فكرة جميلة جدااا يا مايكل​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 أغسطس 2010)

فقدان اعز انسان في حياتي


بجد فكره حلوه موت 
ربنا يخللنا افكارك يامايكل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اصعب احساس فعلآ لما احس أن ربنا زعلان منى...*


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

لما احس انه انا مش زي منا عاوزة انما الناس خلتني حاجة تانية
شكرا فكرة حلوة


----------



## نغم (25 أغسطس 2010)

لما افقد ناس كانو اعضاء اساسين فى حياتى وبعد كل فترة زمنية القى واحد منهم يبعد عنى
فكرة رائعة


----------



## toty sefo (25 أغسطس 2010)

اصعب احساس لما تحس ان الدنيا كلها ضدك بما فيهم اقرب الناس ليك
فكره جميله قوى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسي ع مروركم كلكم


والحمد لله ان الفكره عجبتكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> 
> *




*الخيانة*
*تسلم افكارك يا ميكي
يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اصعب احساس حسيتو
هو الاحساس بالظلم
شكرا ليك مايكل
موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الخيانة*
> *تسلم افكارك يا ميكي
> يستحق التقييم*​




*ربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه يا روكا
وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اصعب احساس حسيتو
> هو الاحساس بالظلم
> شكرا ليك مايكل
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*ربنا يبعد عنك اي ظلم
ويحميكي دايما
شكرا اختي ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

اصعب احساس عندي هو فراق اغلي الناس
سوء موت او رحيلهم ( وداع بين الحبيبن ) 
اوسفرهم بدون رجوع (هجره )
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس العجز

 اصعب احساس يا مايكل لما تكون بتفكر فى موضوع ومش عارف توصل لقرار او حل ، وقتها هتشعر انك عاجز للاسف

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أغسطس 2010)

*لما تحب حد جدا 
وهو مش حاسس بيك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اصعب احساس عندي هو فراق اغلي الناس
> سوء موت او رحيلهم ( وداع بين الحبيبن )
> اوسفرهم بدون رجوع (هجره )
> ​




*ربنا يقرب البعيد يا نيفو
ويفرح قلبك دايما
ميرسي ع مرورك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *احساس العجز
> 
> اصعب احساس يا مايكل لما تكون بتفكر فى موضوع ومش عارف توصل لقرار او حل ، وقتها هتشعر انك عاجز للاسف
> 
> *​



*
احساس صعب جدا
لاني بمر بيه حاليا وحاسس بيه
ربنا يرشدك علي الصح والخير يا حبي
ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *لما تحب حد جدا
> وهو مش حاسس بيك​*





*احساس صعب جدا طبعا
بس ممكن تخليه يحس بيك
ربنا يوفقك يا عياد
شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

*أصعب أحساس ..
لما تحس أنك بعيد عن ربنا 
ومش تفتكره غير فى وقت حاجتك لييييييه 
غير كده تقوله  شكرا ياربى مش محتاجك النهارده 
شكرا ياكوكو *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أصعب أحساس ..
> لما تحس أنك بعيد عن ربنا
> ومش تفتكره غير فى وقت حاجتك لييييييه
> غير كده تقوله  شكرا ياربى مش محتاجك النهارده
> شكرا ياكوكو *​




*عندك حق يا مرمر
كتير مننا مش بيفتكر ربنا
الا لما يكون محتاجه بس
شكرا ليكي مرمر
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (28 أغسطس 2010)

الظلم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> الظلم




*احساس صعب جداا
ربنا يبعده عننا كلنا
شكرا ليكي مسيحيه​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

اصعب احساس حسيته هو

عدم التقدير من اشخاص كنت افتكر انهم ممكن يقدروا اي تضحية اتعملت عشانهم

جميل جدا يا ميكي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اصعب احساس حسيته هو
> 
> عدم التقدير من اشخاص كنت افتكر انهم ممكن يقدروا اي تضحية اتعملت عشانهم
> 
> ...




*:t9: :t9: :t9:
ماشي يا نصه
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Bent Christ (29 أغسطس 2010)

_لما تحب حد قوى و يكون عارفك مصلحه​_
_*بس بجد فكره جميله اوى​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _لما تحب حد قوى و يكون عارفك مصلحه​_
> _*بس بجد فكره جميله اوى​*_




*الاغلبيه بقوا كده يا مارين
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اصعب احساس هو الظلم و الاضطهاد في كتير مواقف !! 
شكرا مايكل  *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

الــــــعــــــجـــــز ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اصعب احساس هو الظلم و الاضطهاد في كتير مواقف !!
> شكرا مايكل  *​




*ربنا يبعدهم عننا كلنا
ميرسي ريد روز ع مرورك
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الــــــعــــــجـــــز ​




*ربنا معاكي ويوفقك يا سندريلا
ويفرح قلبك وحياتك دايما
ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*الظلم والخيانه*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبعدهم عنك دايما يا ميرووو

شكرا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتير حاجات*
*بس اكتر حاجة لم احب اني اعمل حاجة*
*بس مش قادرة اعملها !!*

*شكرا مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا كاتي ع مرورك الجميل

نورتيني​*


----------

